# Teich "übernommen" was ändern?



## admh (20. März 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben ein Haus mit Gartenteich übernommen. 
Der Teich - ein Folienteich mit Flachwasserzone - ist 4x3m groß und leider nur 70cm tief. Da wir im Rheingraben in NRW wohnen, friert es eigentlich nie tiefer als 40cm.
Im Teich sind eine Oase Aquamax Pumpe, UV Gerät und Filter vorhanden. Der Vorbesitzer hat Goldfische gehalten. Das Thema hat sich seit dem Reiherbesuch gestern erledigt. 
Der Teich ist sehr steril. Auf der Folie im Grundbereich liegen vereinzelt Bruchsteinplatten, ein Pflanzkorb mit Seerose und sonst nichts. Im Uferbereich zähle ich drei Pflanzkörbe mit Wasserlilien. 
Der Vorbesitzer hat offenbar mit dem Schlammsauger den Teichboden klinisch rein gehalten um die Fische beobachten zu können. Etwas Modder ist aber vorhanden. 

Ich möchte auf den Technikeinsatz gern verzichten und den Teich naturnah gestalten. 

Aus dem Miniteich an unserem alten Haus habe ich eine große __ Krebsschere, zwei Krebsscherenkindel und ein paar Reste __ Wasserpest und ein paar Uferpflanzen aus dem Vorjahr umgesiedelt. 

Was meint Ihr...
Welche Pflanzen sollte ich einsetzen um schnell ein Gleichgewicht ohne Technikeinsatz hinzubekommen? Die Pflanzen möchte ich bei Wucherung allerdings leicht wieder entfernen können. 

Ich möchte derzeit keine Fische im Teich. Allenfalls würde ich später ein paar __ Moderlieschen einsetzen.

Ich hoffe, ich habe die Frage im richtigen Bereich eingestellt.

VG

admh


----------



## Joerg (20. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hallo admh,
ein herzliches Willkommen von mir.

Wenn du aktuell keine Goldfische mehr drin hast kannst du erst mal alle möglichen Pflanzen einsetzen und abwarten.
Das neue Gleichgewicht ohne Filter wird sich in geraumer Zeit erst einstellen.

Ich persönlich würde den Filter erst mal einige Zeit mitlaufen lassen und erst später abschalten.


----------



## Annett (21. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hallo admh (Du hast nicht zufällig einen aussprechbaren Vornamen für uns? ).

Eine Skizze vom Teich mit den einzelnen Tiefzonen und ein, zwei Fotos wären nicht schlecht...
Und nein, wir sind natürlich üüüüüberhaupt nicht neugierig oder gar bildersüchtig. :__ nase 

Es gibt so wahnsinnig viele Pflanzen. Du solltest Dir Gedanken machen, welche Höhe Du wo am Teich haben möchtest und dann danach auswählen. 
Um ohne Technik auszukommen reicht es in Deinem Fall vermutlich schon aus, wenn Du Substrat in den Teich einbringst (lehmiger Sand wäre toll) und starkzehrende Pflanzen wie __ Iris, __ Rohrkolben, __ Igelkolben und Unterwasserpflanzen pflegst.
Gerade bei den letzteren musst Du ausprobieren, was mit Deinem Teich klar kommt. Diese sind etwas heikler als die normalen Sumpfpflanzen.


----------



## admh (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hallo,

danke für die Begrüßung. Ja, einen Namen habe ich auch. 

ich habe vorgestern ein paar Pflanzkörbe aus dem alten Teich in den Neuen umgestellt. Die ersten Besucher (drei) haben sich auch eingestellt. Die Fische sind ja weg...

Auf welchen Namen hört der Gast?
WW Fotos vom Teich kommen noch.

VG

Andreas


----------



## pema (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hallo Andreas,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten Gast. Er wird wohl auf den Namen 'Kröte' hören. Ich gehe mal davon aus, mit Vornamen 'Erd-'
Als Substrat würde ich auch ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch empfehlen. 
Wenn du vorerst keine Fische in deinem Teich hälst, kannst du meiner Meinung nach auf Technik ganz verzichten. 
Welche Pflanzen bei dir gut wachsen hängt von den Umständen ab. Deshalb erst mal viele verschiedene Pflanzen ausprobieren und schauen, welchen es bei dir im Teich gut finden. Das Ganze wird allerdings dauern Zwei bis drei Jahre ...damit musst du schon rechnen. Ein naturnaher Teich braucht seine Zeit um für den menschlichen Betrachter ansehnlich zu werden   Die __ Kröten, __ Frösche, __ Molche und all die Insekten finden ihn schon viel früher toll...siehe deinen Besucher!

petra


----------



## admh (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hallo,

der eine Gast schaut zu dem Pärchen rechts am Bildrand (auf 3 Uhr unscharf unter Wasser) hinüber. Ganz außen kann man die beiden Köpfe übereinander sehen.
Im Moment lasse ich einfach das Frühjahr kommen und sehe mal, welche Pflanzen überhaupt gepflanzt sind. Die Körbe sind nur provisorisch eingestellt und sehen grausig aus, genau so wie die Edelstahlrinne des "Wasserfalls". Die Technik werde ich ausbauen und den Teich umgestalten.
Inzwischen werde ich mir hier im Forum ein paar Anregungen holen.

@pema
Lehm haben wir im alten Rosengarten am Haus in mehr als ausreichender Menge. 

VG

Andreas


----------



## Echinopsis (23. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

:willkommen im Forum Andreas.

Geb uns doch hin und wieder mal ein kurzes Update was Dein Projekt macht!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hallo Andreas,

:willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.



> Ich möchte auf den Technikeinsatz gern verzichten und den Teich naturnah gestalten.


das liest sich schon mal gut.

Deine Teichtiefe ist ja nicht gerade der Hit. Da wird  über kurz oder lang Handlungsbedarf bestehen.
Ich würde die Bruchsteinplatten rausnehmen und ein paar Zentimeter Bausand als
Bodensubstrat einbringen.
Als UW Pflanzen eignen sich hervorragend __ Tausendblatt,__ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut.
Alle diese 3 Pflanzarten kannst Du gerade jetzt im Frühjahr öfters mal im Forum für
ein Paar Euros  im Flohmarkt ergattern.
Auch die __ Moderlieschen als Fische kann ich Dir nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Größere Fischarten würde ich definitv bei Deinem Teich ausschließen.

LG Markus


----------



## admh (24. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hallo,

den Teichgrund werde ich nicht ändern, da die __ Kröten gerade laichen. Am alten Miniteich am alten Haus haben sich gerade ein gutes Dutzend __ Molche eingefunden. Die Kinder haben den ganzen Tag beobachtet. Ich lasse beide Teiche erst einmal in Ruhe.

__ Tausendblatt und __ Wasserpest habe ich allerdings gerade vom alten in den neuen Teich umgesiedelt. Um möglichst schnell an mehr UW Pflanzen zu kommen, habe ich drei alte Zinkwannen aus dem Schuppen auf der Terrasse aufgestellt. Ein paar Verschlusskappen Dünger und die Wasserpest wird in den Zinkwannen das machen, was ihr Name verspricht. 

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## admh (29. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Ein Update:

Inzwischen habe ich die Seerose geteilt und in zwei Körbe eingesetzt, insgesamt 6 Krebsscheren in allen Größen und einige Tannenwedel vom Kleinteich in den größeren umgesetzt. 
Aufgrund der letzten warmen Tage kann man täglich die Veränderungen am Teich sehen. Die Tannenwedel wachsen UW schon beim Zusehen. 

Die __ Kröten haben inzwischen abgelaicht und den Teich verlassen. Die Anzahl der __ Molche wird immer größer.

Der "klinische" Goldfischteich wird langsam akzeptabel.

VG

Andreas


----------



## admh (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hallo,

ich möchte Euch nochmal bitten, bei der Bestimmung zu helfen.
Im letzten Jahr haben - ich vermute mal Grasfrösche - abgelaicht. Der Laich hatte Ballenform (keine Bänder wie im Moment im neuen Teich). 
Das erste Bild vom letzen Jahr zeigt ein Jungtier (etwa 2cm Durchmesser). Das zweite Bild ist aktuell. Das Tierchen hat etwa 4-5cm Durchmesser und ist damit deutlich kleiner als die __ Erdkröte in Beitrag #4.
Unser Garten mit dem kleinen Teich war früher Sumpfgebiet.

In beiden Teichen haben sich gut 10 Paare Bergmolche eingefunden.

Ich bin gespannt.

Andreas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hallo Andreas,
ich würde mal ganz schwer auf __ Grasfrosch tippen.

LG Markus


----------



## admh (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank. Dann lag ich ja richtig.
Allerdings scheint das Pärchen für die Nachwuchsplanung ein bischen spät dran zu sein. 
Bei den vielen Molchen (in Relation zur Teichgröße) dürfte der Froschnachwuchs ein Problem bekommen.

Ich habe mich übrigens vorerst gegen Fischbesatz entschieden.

VG

Andreas


----------



## admh (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hallo,

heute sehe ich mir den größeren Teich an und komme aus dem Staunen nicht mehr heraus. :shock

Tatsächlich haben sich 4 Goldies unter Überhängen der Platten und zwischen den Pflanzkörben versteckt und den Reiherbesuch überlebt. Genügend Deckung bietet der Teich also durchaus.

Da die Goldies zwischenzeitlich Hunger hatten, haben sie den Laich weggefressen. 
Nun werde ich wohl zweigleisig fahren. Ein Mini-Naturteich (ca. 1000l) mit Grasfröschen und Molchen und ein Teich (< 5.000l) mit ein paar Goldfischen sowie Molch- und Krötenbesuch. 

Da der Laich gefressen wurde, werde ich die Pumpe wohl wieder einschalten müssen?
Muss ich bei vier Tieren überhaupt zufüttern oder riskiere ich eine stark wachsende Population? Wenn ja, wieviel Futter überhaupt? 

VG
Andreas (ratlos wie zuvor)


----------



## eickie (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich "übernommen" was ändern?*

Hi Andreas,

ich würde nur soviel zufüttern, wie sie in 2-3 Minuten auffressen können. Aud keinen Fall mehr geben...im Zweifel würde ich eher noch weniger Futter geben.
Zur Pumpe meine ich, dass die wieder eingeschaltet werden kann.

Grüße Eickie


----------

